
The World-Wide Web(1994) - kercker
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/180000/179671/p76-berners-lee.pdf?ip=117.79.83.55&id=179671&acc=OPEN&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E6D218144511F3437&CFID=747239433&CFTOKEN=74966340&__acm__=1491358614_16df54ed870ecaa99104167d0b438175
======
Safety1stClyde
The link appears to be dead. Interesting that a dead link has two upvotes.

